

Show HN: Seddit.com, a chat site based around Reddit - bdr
http://www.seddit.com/

======
spindritf
Why "Seddit"? Isn't that r/seduction?

~~~
omgsean
A community you probably don't want to be aligned with!

~~~
peteretep
Why?

~~~
omgsean
Because a lot of the tactics they discuss border on date-rape. There's nothing
wrong with using analysis to improve your success in dating and sharing ideas
with others, but when you have guides that talk about plying women with
alcohol and "pushing through LMR (last-minute resistance)" we're not really
talking about seduction anymore. Reddit as a whole has a serious misogyny
problem, and their seduction community is particularly bad.

Just the other day there was a post by a guy who said that his date had
repeatedly said that she's "not that kind of girl" when he steered the
conversation towards sexual topics. When he asked what was she trying to
convey by that, not a single person responded with the suggestion that maybe
she didn't want to have sex with him and would never want to have sex with
him. There's no doubt in my mind that the dissemination of the kind of
worldview that dehumanizes women and denies them agency has led to actual
real-life rapes, even if the PUA himself didn't realize that he didn't have
consent.

Long story short, you can improve your dating success without reducing women
to objects.

------
schiffern
Looks like this violates their TOS: <http://www.reddit.com/help/useragreement>

>Use of User ID/Password

>If you register and/or set up an account on the Website, you will be solely
responsible for maintaining the confidentiality of your Registration
Information. You may not authorize others to use your Registration
Information. You may not sub-license, transfer, sell or assign your
Registration Information and/or this Agreement to any third party without our
written approval. Any attempt to do so will be null and void and shall be
considered a material breach of this Agreement.

~~~
amccloud
I ANAL but Registration Information is defined as username, password, and/or
other profile information collectively. Seddit only ask for username. The same
system is in place for Redditgifts.

~~~
schiffern
The "Login" tab asks for your password.

~~~
amccloud
For you to makeup a password. Not your Reddit password.

------
spenceyboi
Unfortunately chat rooms today and especially one based on reddit would be
filled with trolls from 4chan. Make sure you have ways to prevent spam before
people with ill intentions discover this site. The allowance of password
protected private chatrooms would also be a good feature. Many people use
reddit but few services allow for large groups to chat online together.

------
est
This is why reddit needs to be OAuth provider.

~~~
tylermenezes
I offered to write this a while ago; apparently they've already been working
on it, though.

------
slouch
I am just starting to use IRC again because lots of reddits have freenode
plugs in their sidebars. What's wrong with IRC?

~~~
bdr
IRC is too complicated for most people. It's also limiting: by building a
custom web interface, Seddit can integrate with Reddit more deeply than
generic services can. For example, moderators of a subreddit are automatically
moderators of the corresponding chatroom on Seddit.

~~~
slouch
From reddit, you can click a freenode link in a sidebar like this one in
bicycling:

<http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#/r/bicycling>

Type in a nickname. Type in the captcha. Click connect.

On seddit, I need an account, and sometimes I have to type in the chat room
name.

Moderators in both cases are fairly transparent.

------
gcl2
What's your chat backend running on? Care to share your tech stack?

~~~
bdr
Most of the work is done by ejabberd on the backend and client-side JS. Django
handles some authentication and nginx the static files.

------
mappu
Could you change from having a fixed maximum number of rooms before overflow,
to perhaps a minimum width for each room?

------
azylman
I envision this being used a lot more if you can embed it in the sidebar
(perhaps via RES?).

------
kmccarth
I wasn't able to login with my reddit creds, sounds like a cool service tho

~~~
bdr
Their authentication API randomly fails sometime. Try the alternative method.

